# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Ρούψεν ένας σπόρος που σπέρνει τον θάνατο....;;;;;

## xarhs

Παιδια ολοι ξερουμε το γνωστο σε ολους μας ρουψεν , που ειναι ενας μικρος στρογγυλος μαυρος εως βυσσινι σπορος , που συνηθως ολα τα χυμα μιγματα εχουν σε ολα τα καταστηματα.  Εχετε αναρωτηθει ποτε γιατι παντου βρισκεται αυτος ο σπορος? και μαλιστα γιατι σε τοσο μεγαλο ποσοστο? τι ακριβως προσφερει στα πουλια μας?

Ακουμε τον ορο ''ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΓΜΕΝΟ'' και οι περισσοτεροι δεν μπορουμε να καταλαβουμε τι σημαινει αυτο.οταν σε αυτον τον γεννετικα τροποποιημενο οργανισμο πλησιασει το ''σκουληκι'' για να παρασητησει πανω στο φυτο ψωφα... Οι μελισσες που θα παρουν ΓΥΡΗ απο αυτο το φυτο θα ΨΩΦΗΣΟΥΝ.  Ο Σπορος αυτος ειναι γεννετικα τροποποιμενος με σκοπο να σκοτωνει οποιο εντομο τον πλησιασει.  Ο σπορος αυτος κατα κυριω λογω χρησιμοποιειτε για ενεργιακους σκοπους , για χρηση ως υποκαταστατο ''πετρελαιου'' , διαφορων λαδιων  και για αλλους τετοιους σκοπους. Τι δουλεια εχει  στη διατροφη των πουλιων μας? 

εγω μεσα απο την δικη μου εμπειρια , πιστευω οτι αυτος ο σπορος εχει επιδρασεις ακομα και στη γονιμοτητα των πουλιων. Και αυτο δεν το λεω επειδη το ειδα σημερα αλλα το βλεπω χρονια....  Γιατι εδινα χρονια ρουψεν στα πουλια μου....!!! καποιοι θα πουν , οτι πριν 50 χρονια εδινα στα πουλια ρουψεν , και γεμιζα πουλια.......εγω θα σας πω το εξης , οι κωλοσιαιες εταιριες  ολο και νεους μεταλλαγμενους σπορους κυκλοφορουν στην αγορα με σκοπο το ΚΕΡΔΟΣ. Και πιστεψτε με οσο η ερευνα των επιστημονων πανω σε αυτες τις μεταλλαξεις προχωραει , τοσο πιο μεγαλο ΘΑΝΑΤΟ θα σπερνουν αυτα τα ΝΕΑ φυτα...!!!!!

Οσοι θελετε να προσφερετε κατι καλυτερο , απο ΑΡΓΟ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ στα πουλια σας , ΨΑΧΤΕΙΤΕ και μην δινετε ετσι απλα αυτο που οι εταιριες και οι κερδοσκοπικες επιχειρησεις μας προωθουν...!!!!


Αγοραστε μιγμα χωρις ρουψεν η φτιαξτε το δικο σας μιγμα σπορων με μεμονομενους σπορους...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## jk21

δεν μπορω να ξερω τι επιδραση εχει ο γενετικα τροποποιημενος σπορος και αν ειναι φτιαγμενος να κανει κακο μονο σε σκουληκια και οχι στα θηλαστικα και τα πτηνα 

αυτο που ξερω ειναι ,οτι ο μη γενετικα τροποποιημενος σπορος ειτε της ελαιοκραμβης (rape seed το πιο μεγαλουτσικο μαυρο σπορακι , brassica napus ) ειτε του γογγυλιου (rubsen , brassica rapa ) εχει αρκετο ερουκικο οξυ και γλυκοζιτες και επηρεαζει το θυρεοειδη αν δοθει στα πτηνα σε σημαντικες ποσοτητες 

*Λουτείνη φυσικές πηγές - ρούπσεν ένας αμφιλεγόμενος σπόρος*

----------


## HarrisC

στη Βορειο Ελλαδα παντως καλλιεργειται η ελεαιοκραμβη αρκετα εδω και 3-4 χρονια οπως και ο ηλιανθος .Οι αγροτες το δινουν για παρασκευη βιοντιζελ.Αγορασα λιγο ρουπσεν περισυ και τοδινα που και που για την λουτεινη μια και διατηρει το κιτρινο χρωμα.Μου ειπαν οτι ηταν ελληνικος σπορος και οχι μεταλλαγμενος

----------


## xarhs

Χαρη , το ξερω. Μαλιστα στην ελλαδα βαζουμε και μελισσια στο φυτο αυτο και δινει αριστο μελι. Αυτος ο σπορος που καλιεργειτε στην ελλαδα δεν ειναι μεταλλαγμενος , κανενα μεταλλαγμενο φυτο δεν καλλιεργειτε ακομα στην ελλαδα. Βεβαια απο οτι ακουσα φετος χασαν πολοι τα μελισσια τους απο υπερβολικα ραντιζματα. ο ΜΕΤΑΛΛΑΓΜΕΝΟΣ σπορος δεν θελει ραντιζμα , οτι πλησιασει ΣΚΟΤΩΝΕΤΑΙ..!!!!!

Οι σποροι που ταιζουμε τα καναρινια απο το εξωτερικο ερχονται.... και εκει ειναι αλλιως τα πραγματα

----------


## johnakos32

Χαρη μπορω να δουμε οτι ο σπορος σπερνει τον θανατο ακομα και με την πρωτη στιγμη που τον επιασες για την φωτο το δαχτυλο σου εγινε κοκκινο !Χωρις πλακα τωρα τον εχω σταματησει και εγω, στα περισοτερα πετ σοπ προσπαθουν να σου τον πουλησουν λεγοντας σου οτι ειναι ο σπορος που κανει τα αρσενικα να κελαιδανε καλα και τα θηλυκα γονιμα αρκει να μην δινει μονο μαυρο η μονο κοκκινο.Η ελαιοκραμβη ειναι μια ενεργειακη καλλιεργεια οπου παραγεται και στην ελλαδα  , σιγουρα ομως δεν ειναι μεταλλαγμενοι σποροι και αυτοι  εδω? Αν εχουν ερθει απο το εξωτερικο και στην συνεχεια μεγαλωσαν και εδωσαν εδω τους καρπους τους?

----------


## Peri27

Νομιζω πως τα χερια αυτα δεν ειναι του Χαρη...


Υπαρχουν στο εμποριο χυμα τροφες χωρις ρουψεν?

----------


## jk21

Πολλους κουραζουν τα << επιστημονικα >> αλλα καλα ειναι να τα ριχνουμε και καμμια ματια ,για να μην μπερδευουμε καταστασεις .Δεν νομιζω πολλοι να κοιταξανε το συνδεσμο που εβαλα στο προηγουμενο ποστ ,ουτε τους αλλους επισημους που εκεινος περιεχει 

καταρχην ελαιοκραμβη ειναι ο μεγαλος στρογγυλος μαυρος σπορος και ειναι ειτε σε μην μεταλλαγμενη μορφη στην ευρωπη ,με υψηλο ερουκικο οξυ και ουσιες που επηρεαζουν σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα το θυρεοειδη των πουλιων (υπαρχουν επισημες ερευνες σε κοτες )
σε μεταλλαγμενη μορφη υπαρχει στην αμερικη και κυριως στον καναδα .Πιθανοτατα αυτος που ερχεται για ζωοτροφη να ειναι μεταλλαγμενος γιατι για ζωοτροφη επιτρεπονται εισαγωγες μεταλλαγμενων .Δεν ξερω τι επιδραση μπορει να εχει ενας μεταλλαγμενος σπορος και δεν αποκλειω να εχει αρνητικη επιδραση στα πουλια ,αλλα στην αμερικη γινεται ανθρωπινη καταναλωση του λαδιου του και σιγουρα αμεσο θανατο δεν προκαλει (υπαρχουν ομως και αλλες ουσιες στο σπορο  ,που δεν μενουν στο λαδι ,που εκεινες μπορει να βλαπτουν ... ) .Εγω εδω και καιρο συστηνω αποφυγη τοσο του μη μεταλλαγμενου ,ο οποιος σε σημαντικη ποσοτητα ειναι σιγουρα επικινδυνος βασει ερευνων ,οσο και του μεταλλαγμενου ,οπως και καθε μεταλλαγμενου σπορου πχ της σογιας ,το σογιαλευρο της οποιας υπαρχει σε ολα σχεδον  τα σκευασματα αυγοτροφων σαν << φυτικη πρωτεινη >> .Να διευκρινισω οτι ουσιες θανατηφορες για ψυχροαιμα ζωα πχ σκουληκια ,ψαρια ,μαλακια ) μπορει να ειναι οκ για θερμοαιμα οπως τα πτηνα ,τα ζωα ,ο ανθρωπος .Δεν εχω λοιπον κατι επισημο για το μεταλλαγμενο rape seed (ελαιοκραμβη ) αλλα αν ο Χαρης σας λεει 1 φορα να μην το χρησιμοποιειται ,εγω λεω 100 φορες οχι !!!

ας παμε λοιπον και στο σπορο που επιμενω να τον γραφω ως rubsen και οχι ως ρουπσεν οπως χρονια εχει καθιερωθει και ειναι λαθος .Ειναι αλλος σπορος συγγενης στην ελαιοκραμβη και ειναι ο γογγυλοσπορος .Εχει και αυτος τα προβληματα της ελαιοκραμβης (της μη μεταλλαγμενης ) απλα σε λιγο χαμηλοτερο βαθμο .Για αυτο ειμαι και καθετος στην μη χρηση του .Ειναι λιγο μικροσπορος απο την ελαιοκραμβη και βγαινει και σε κοκκινη ποικιλια ,η οποια απλα ειναι η εαρινη εκδοση (βγαινει την ανοιξη ) που καλλιεργειται κυριως στη γερμανοπολωνια .Εχει απλα λιγο πιο ηπια τα αρνητικα χαρακτηριστικα της μαυρης που υπαρχει παντου στην ευρωπη και ειναι η γνωστη brassica rapa campestris 


δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει μεταλλαξη της στον καναδα ,οπως και για το rape seed (ελαιοκραμβη )


Περυ υπηρχε πριν λιγα χρονια ισως μονο μια ,αλλα σιγα σιγα εμφανιζονται και αλλες .Υπαρχει σε αρκετα μαγαζια μεχρι προσφατα (δεν ξερω αν αλλαξει αυτο ,τωρα που αλλαξε ο αντιπροσωπος ) η manitoba t3 platino 

συσκευασμενες τωρα πια ,πολυ περισσοτερες και σιγα σιγα καποιες με συσταση κοντινη σε αυτην που θα επρεπε να εχουν (μειωση του νιζερ και αυξηση περιλλα ,κανναβουριου ,λιναριου ) 

απο υπομονη αλλο τιποτα ... αγαλι αγαλι γινεται η αγουριδα μελι !

απο πεισμα επισης !!!!

----------


## johnrider



----------

